
Magit: a Git porcelain inside emacs - zvrba
http://magit.vc/
======
craigching
I used to be a hard-core command line only (no fancy shmancy UIs here GitX!)
git user. I have also been an emacs user for 23 years. Since I discovered
Magit I will not touch command line git anymore. It's that good. Single key-
press for all major features, easily add arguments the same way, and q quits
any temp buffer for viewing. Diffs and reviewing history is a breeze. It's
exactly what I would expect git + emacs to be. If you haven't tried it, do so
and give it some time. There is a cheat sheet here:

[http://daemianmack.com/magit-cheatsheet.html](http://daemianmack.com/magit-
cheatsheet.html)

That should get you well on your way to using Magit.

------
tptacek
This might be the best user interface available to Git anywhere. It doesn't
just make git easier, or more intuitive, but also makes you a more effective
git user.

Highly recommended.

I'm curious though if there are many Emacs users who don't know about magit
already.

~~~
tmalsburg2
Most Emacsers know magit, but many git users may not have considered to use
Emacs.

------
tokenrove
Just to list one killer feature: instant fixup. Apply your staged changes as a
fixup to any earlier commit, doing all the steps of stashing and rebasing for
you.

Also, makes partial staging so easy, and applying individual hunks from, say,
a stash.

------
i_s
This is one of emacs' killer apps. I know some people (myself included) who
use sometimes emacs just for this, even if we have to use Xcode or another
tool to actually write the code.

------
brudgers
I try to avoid it, but I keep thinking of Emacs as "an app store" for
developers. For a product or service or tool targeted at programmers, it is
hard to think of a better combination of ease of delivery, a highly correlated
demographic, and narrow focus.

~~~
teddyh
Emacs has a packaging system with repositories.

[http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs?action=browse;id=MarmaladeRep...](http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs?action=browse;id=MarmaladeRepo)

~~~
brudgers
I agree. I was thinking more about "Emacs lifestyle" utilities like SX [1] as
very similar to StackExchange's Android app. [2] Sure it's actually a
repository, but a language community without an Emacs mode may not meet a
significant segment of developers.

[1]: [http://stackapps.com/questions/3950/sx-stack-exchange-for-
em...](http://stackapps.com/questions/3950/sx-stack-exchange-for-emacs)

[2]:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stackexcha...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stackexchange.marvin&hl=en)

------
wcummings
Magit is the best git ui out there, more powerful than the git command client
w/o getting in your way.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Is this the interface that Stallman wanted to modify to eliminate the
difference between "add" and "commit"?

~~~
jordigh
No, he was talking about vc-mode, which tries to abstract away all of the
underlying VCS to make it all look like CVS or Subversion. Honestly, rms had a
poing there, because vc-mode really should make git look like a centralised
VCS.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Oh right, here's the thread: [https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-
devel/2015-03/msg00...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-
devel/2015-03/msg00609.html)

------
fastflo
just gave it a try: i love it!

